# Corsair Commander Pro & iCue...



## Nydish (9. März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir hier helfen oder hat bereits ähnliche Erfahrung machen können.
Ich habe 6 LL120 von Corsair an dem Commander Pro angeschlossen. iCue sagt mir aber "Kein Gerät gefunden".
Mehrfach neu installiert. Gegoogled seit gestern, ein paar Themen gefunden aber nie hatten sie genau das selbe Problem.
Noch dazu ist es ab und zu so, wenn ich den PC starte, gehen 4 der 6 Lüfter nicht, wie kann das sein?
Im Anhang noch der iCue Log...

Bin dankbar über jede Hilfe!


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. März 2019)

Bei so einem spezifischen Problem würde ich am besten mal direkt den Support ansprechen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176


----------



## Nydish (9. März 2019)

Okay danke!


----------



## Venom89 (10. März 2019)

Welche Hardware hast du denn genau? (Mainboard..) 
Ich hatte das Problem auch schon mal, da lag es am internen USB Anschluss. 

Also mal bitte eine Auflistung deiner Hardware sowie Verkabelung. 

LG


----------

